# Uvalde Bow Hunting



## PNOAK (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a listing in the classified for a bow hunter needed for Uvalde deer lease.


----------



## PNOAK (Feb 21, 2012)

price has been lowered,trying to get this spot filled so someone can get set up and ready to hunt soon so people are not driving all over the ranch in late summer.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

*how much*

where is the ranch and some details please


----------



## PNOAK (Feb 21, 2012)

in the classified.


----------



## PNOAK (Feb 21, 2012)

still need a bowhunter.


----------

